# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Gewichtstoename vraagjes

## dreamfall

Ik ben een meid van 23 jaar en ben 1.70m lang en weeg al een paar jaar 48 kg..Nu ben ik op zoek naar middeltjes om aan te komen. Ik kwam deze volgende namen tegen op internet:

Wie heeft er ervaring met 1 van de volgende middeltjes?

1. Lucovitaal gewichtstoename >http://www.voeljegezond.nl/index.asp...FR2AMAod7ga9FQ

2. Body-perfection gewichtstoename> http://www.gezondheidaanhuis.nl/view...ProductID=4771

3. Nova Nutria

----------


## dieetje

hoi,
ik volg Weet hoe je Eet om af te vallen, maar het schijnt ook prima te helpen voor mensen met ondergewicht.
Als je wilt, kan ik je het email adres van mijn begeleidster geven zodat ze je het een en ander kan uitleggen.
Geheel vrijblijvend natuurlijk.
Ik hoor het wel als je iets wilt weten.

gr Dieetje  :Wink:

----------


## bodyinn

hey hallo.
ik las dat je met je ondergewicht zat.
nou als je zou willen , dan zou ik je kunnen helpen.
met 100% resultaat.
en dit produkt bestaat uit 100% natuur .
dus geen chemische rotzooi.
want daar moet je echt mee uit kijken.


groetjes

jan

als je interesse hebt dan mail je me maar

----------


## dreamfall

Over welk produkt heb je het dan?

----------


## bodyinn

hoi
nou ik ben distributeur geworden 
van herba life
en dat is 100% natuurlijke voeding en ook de stoffen die er in zitten .
maar ik weet niet waar je woont en wat je normaal eet zeg maar.
als ikdat weet dan kan ik je na een 100% resultaat begeleiden .

groetjes jan

LET OP DAT VERKOOP OP DEZE SITE NIET IS TOEGESTAAN!
Je mag wel een link zetten hier naar de site van Herbalife,maar das ook al!
Agnes (Moderator)

----------


## chanel

Als je aan wilt komen is het zowiezo belangrijk,
meerdere (het liefst 6) flinke porties te nemen van eten vol met onder andere:
vezels, koolydraten en zeker belangrijk: Bouwstoffen!
Neem geen light producten, en probeer jezelf te laten aankomen ipv het te proberen met pillen/behandelingen enz. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat die dingen meestal niet helpen en je nog lichter maken (qua geld dan :Wink: ).
Mensen denken vaak dat vetrijk eten (zoals koekjes en chocolade bv) helpt om aan te komen. Tuurlijk zijn dit dikmakers, maar alleen wanneer je deze eet naast je reguliere voedingspatroon.Wat betekent dat dit calorieen zijn die je 'te veel' neemt, waardoor je aan komt. Maar alleen op deze producten ga je het niet redden; zij zijn 'leeg'. Hier bedoel ik mee dat deze producten zorgen voor een korte energiestoot, gevolgd door weer trek. Hierbij neem ik ook aan dat je niet onder de puisten wil gaan zitten, je cholesterol omhoog wil laten schieten en 'vet' wil worden ipv 'gezond rond'! 
Ik wens je succes, en iedereen die dit leest en wat aan zijn/haar gewicht wil doen!!
Groetjes, Chanel.

Trouwens, mocht je nog iets willen weten, vraag het me dan gerust. Dankzij mijn verleden met (di)eten/pillen enz. weet ik er een hoop af, en dit deel ik graag met iemand die daar behoeft aan heeft!

En nog iets:

Waar een wil is is een weg!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ga eens langs bij je huisarts of apotheker...die hebben héél goede drankjes/shakes die héél calorierijk zijn op een volledig gezonde basis..ze bevatten alle voedingsstoffen,vitaminen en mineralen die je lichaam nodig heeft!

----------


## iman26

fantomalt helpt, poeder die je in drankjes en eten doet

----------


## Agnes574

> fantomalt helpt, poeder die je in drankjes en eten doet


Waar kun je dat kopen? Drogist,apotheek?
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## jetske

Dat soort middelen om in gewicht toe te nemen, kunnen weinig kwaat. Er zitten voornamelijk koolhydraten in en vaak toevoeging van eiwitten. Het is het proberen waard.
Probeer ook eens 2 bananen per dag te eten. Dit kan ook goed helpen om op een gezonde manier wat aan te komen.

----------


## zoetje

Hallo

Help
Ik ben een vrouw van 34 en zit met een serieuse gewichtstoename
kan er iemand met helpen om op een gezonde manier af te vallen

----------


## natasjcha

hallo ben 36 en heb mijn hele leven al ondergewicht ook alles geprobeert maar niks helpt;ben nu bezig meer maal daags iets te eten 'kijken of dat helpt én herbel life helpt bij mij niet en ook die andere poeders niet iemand nog tips groetjes natasjcha

----------


## jetske

Misschien is een Weight gainer iets voor jou.

----------


## natasjcha

wat is dat gr natas

----------


## davanzu21

Ik weet ook nog wel wat:

1. Nutricia Nutri-drink
2. Nutrucia Ensini
3. Nutricia Fortimel

----------


## natasjcha

bedankt voor de tips , proberen maar!!!!!!!! groetjes natas

----------


## jetske

Weight gainer is een product wat bestaat uit koolhydraten en eiwitten. Het wordt vaak gebruikt door krachttrainers voor meer energie, massa en spieropbouw. Er zit geen vet in dus heel dik zul je er niet van worden. Je zal wel meer massa krijgen door de extra koolhydraten. Wanneer je ook nog wat aan krachttraining doet zal je ook steviger worden. Die middeltjes van Nutricia en Her*bal* Life zijn op hetzelfde gebaseerd. Ik ben niet zo'n voorstander van Herbal met zijn extra kruidentoevoegingen !?!?!
Nutricia is oke maar de prijs niet. Kijk eens op http://www.bodyenfitshop.nl/weigt-gaintoppers

Succes

----------


## natasjcha

maar kan dat geen kwaad ,ik ben namelijk niet zo een sporter,kan ik dit ook nemen zonder dat ik sport gr natas

----------


## Frank20

> Ik ben een meid van 23 jaar en ben 1.70m lang en weeg al een paar jaar 48 kg..Nu ben ik op zoek naar middeltjes om aan te komen. Ik kwam deze volgende namen tegen op internet:
> 
> Wie heeft er ervaring met 1 van de volgende middeltjes?
> 
> 1. Lucovitaal gewichtstoename >http://www.voeljegezond.nl/index.asp...FR2AMAod7ga9FQ
> 
> 2. Body-perfection gewichtstoename> http://www.gezondheidaanhuis.nl/view...ProductID=4771
> 
> 3. Nova Nutria


Ik gebruik ivm sportieve redenen Lucovitaal. Is redelijk duur maar wel zuiver spul.
Werkt bij wel goed maar je moet natuurlijk wel gewoon gebruiken naast je gebruikelijke eet patroon anders heeft het geen zin.

----------


## Riccardo23

hallo,, ik ben een jongen van 23-jaar oud en ik ben 1,99 en ik heb heel vaak dat ik niet zo zwaar weeg ik ben nu al een tijdje met Lucovitaal gewichtstoename bezig mijn gewicht is rond de 64,4 kilo dit gaat af en toe heen en weer de ene keer weeg ik 63,nog wat en dan weer 64,nog wat hoe kan dat alvast bedankt mvg:Riccardo

----------


## Agnes574

Het is vrij normaal dat je gewicht zo'n anderhalve kilo kan schommelen, daar zou ik me maar niet druk over maken  :Wink:

----------


## Riccardo23

nee oke maar ik ben een jongen he ben 23-jaar oud en ik ben 1,99 lang dan zou ik toch ipv 64kiko etc moet ik toch ruim 70 A 80 kilo wegen voor het ideale gewicht? 
Groet Riccardo

----------


## Ronald68

@ Riccardo
Ik kan 3 redenen geven waardoor ik gewichtstoename heb gehad.
1 stoppen met roken
2 trouwen (ik heb het nu veel te goed)
3 kantoor baantje
Ik ben 1,93 lang en weeg momenteel 107 (wat veels te veel is). Op 23 jarige leeftijd was ik ook slechts 72kg Bij mij kwam het vanzelf goed en is later wat doorgeschoten de verkeerde kant op. Ik zou me geen zorgen maken hoor, maar mocht je roken, stop daar dan maar mee. Dat levert gemiddeld ongeveer 10kg op en is nog goed voor je gezondheid ook.
Over je ideale gewicht gesproken. Ik heb dat eens gevraagd aan mijn huisarts en dat mocht tussen de 71 en 94 kilo zitten.
Als je echt denkt dat je een gewichtsprobleem hebt dan zou ik eens naar de huisarts gaan.

----------


## Frank20

Ik vind wel dat je moet uit kijken met weightgainers. Ze kosten erg veel geld en hebben vaak niet het resultaat dat je wil verkrijgen. Vooral als je niet sport. Ik gebruikte het ook vanuit sportieve reden. Ik hou er dan wel ietsje aan over. Omdat ik het omzet in droge massa. maar dan is het bij lange na niet rendabel. Op 4 kilo poeder hou je met veel geluk een 500gr over dan is dat gemeten na 3 weken na het laatste gebruik. ik zeg wil je echt aankomen ga aan de eieren en andere soorten eiwitten en creatine. en ga aan het ijzer ! min 4 x in de week. ik ben in een half ja van 81 kg naar 91 gegaan en dat is aankomen zonder vet massa. nu gaat het wel langzamer maar ik zit nu op 96 kilo. Het kost veel geld maar het is allemaal de moeite waard ! Veel complimenten  :Smile: 

Succes Iedereen !

----------


## nick21

hey 
zowiezo wat meer eten probeer dat eens eerst
sochtens brinta ..gebakken ei . 4 broodjes
smiddags warm eten . fruit 
savonds 2 borden warm eten
dan kom je wel aan hoor vriend 
minimaal calorieen per dag voor een man is 2500
ik denk dat jij er nog niet eens 1500 eet 
probeer maar te kijken op de artikelen die je eet
en probeer op ongeveer 3000-3500 te komen 
dan zie je het snel gaan.ikzelf eet dit dagelijks
samen met verschillende fittnes supplementen
namelijk.. whey.nox pump.xprotien
lengte 1.85 85 kilo en als dit niet werkt
zou ik overgaan op andere middelen 
veel critici zullen zeggen dat dit slecht voor je lichaam is
maar dit is alleen met misbruik..extreem hoge doseringen
kijk eerst maar ff wat het bovenstaande doet
m.v.g nick

----------


## sietske763

@ frank,
begrijp ik je goed als je zegt dat je van ijzer aankomt?
of begrijp ik het verkeerd.
ik vraag raad voor mn partner die te mager is en niet aankomt,
als je hem een shake geeft is dat voor hem niet extra want dan slaat
hij zn maaltijd over omdat hij zo vol zit.
heb ook al fantomalt geprobeerd(poeder vol KH, smaakloos kan overal doorgeroerd worden)
pakjes nutri enz zoals hierboven staat geven ook zo,n vol gevoel dat je bijna niet eet.
hoop op nog een goede tip van jullie
hij voetbalt 1xper week

----------


## xylina

hallo,

ik heb op mn werk een client met flink ondergewicht hij krijgt nu 3x daags 5 schepjes fortify (smaakloos poeder wat je overal doorheen kan doen warm/koud eten en drinken)
het heeft geen smaak of geur.
je kan dit zonder recept bij de apotheek kopen.
ook kun je nutridrink proberen (zie net dat het al gezegt is)
en anders even lang je huisarts en een doorverwijs kaart voor de dietiste aanvragen, die kunnen je op een verantwoorde manier helpen om aan te komen.

suc6 xylina

----------


## sietske763

hay xylina,
ik denk dat fortify hetzelfde is als fantomalt,
wij gaven dit op mn werk ook altijd. je kunt het ook overal doorheen doen
iig bedankt

----------


## Frank20

> @ frank,
> begrijp ik je goed als je zegt dat je van ijzer aankomt?
> of begrijp ik het verkeerd.
> ik vraag raad voor mn partner die te mager is en niet aankomt,
> als je hem een shake geeft is dat voor hem niet extra want dan slaat
> hij zn maaltijd over omdat hij zo vol zit.
> heb ook al fantomalt geprobeerd(poeder vol KH, smaakloos kan overal doorgeroerd worden)
> pakjes nutri enz zoals hierboven staat geven ook zo,n vol gevoel dat je bijna niet eet.
> hoop op nog een goede tip van jullie
> hij voetbalt 1xper week


Sorry ja ik snap dat je het verkeerd op vat, nee met aan het ijzer bedoel ik krachttraining. Maar inderdaad fantomalt, Polycose enz enz. Het zijn allemaal koolhydraten. Maar vooral gericht op enkelvoudige koolhydraten -- glucose. Wat je wil hebben is een complex carb gainer. Maar wat ik al eerder zei is het rendement er van vrij laag. Maar ik ben zelf toevallig weer begonnen met gainen. en mix nu op eiwit gebaseerde gainer samen met zeer fijn gemalen havermout. deze neem ik als ontbijt en voor ik ga slapen. daar in gooi ik ook nog 2 theelepel MCT olie per shake erin.En natuurlijk wat ik zelf heel belangrijk vind is vitamines. Ik neem redelijk veel maar voor niet krachtsporter is het ook verstandig om gewoon 2 multi vitames tabletten per dag te nemen. En laat je niets wijs maken die van het kruidvat zijn goed genoeg !
Tot slot zijn er natuurlijk ook dingen die toename van massa verslechten zoals roken, koffie en thee drinken (meer als 1x per dag). en 3 grote maaltijden per dag. Probeer deze ook te verspreidden over de dag. en bv.eet in plaats van 2 broodjes rond 10 uur 2,5 broodje. Of neem er een stuk kaas bij of iets anders wat in de smaak valt.

Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

----------


## sietske763

@ frank, bedankt voor je tips,
maar werkt niet bij mn partner, krijgt gewoon heel moeilijk eten binnen, heel veel mensen eten omdat ze trek hebben of het lekker vinden....
hij eet om te overleven....klinkt erg dramatisch maar zo is het niet bedoeld, hij eet gewoon altijd met tegenzin, ook z,n favoriete eten is maar zeer matig.
we zijn nu bezig met brinta en volle melk en daardoor veel fantomalt, maar weet nu al dat brinta over paar weken weer verleden tijd is omdat hij er dan weer zat van is en het dus weer niet binnen kan krijgen.
hopeloos geval dus....
ik heb in al die jaren zoveel uitgevogeld en weet er best wel wat van want heb vroeger ook dieetleer gehad, maar dit is echt ingewikkeld

----------


## CaseRichten

Zorg ervoor dat je regelmatig eet. Eet 5 tot 6 maaltijden op een dag. gebruik voedsel wat veel uit koolhydraten bestaat. Ook kun je het combineren met krachttraining zodat je nog sneller aan kunt komen in kilo's http://www.spierenkweken.com

----------


## CaseRichten

Zorg ervoor dat je regelmatig eet. Eet 5 tot 6 maaltijden op een dag en eet koolhydraat rijk voedsel zoals: aardappelen, kwark, bananen, rijst, pasta's. Ook krachttraining wil helpen om kilo's aan te kunnen komen http://www.spierenkweken.com

----------


## kimberly123

Goeiedag,

ik ben een meisje van 22jaar. 
En gebruik nu ongeveer een week lucovitaal gewichtstoename.
Ik had graag geweten wanneer je eigenlijk resultaat hebt.
Ik heb er geen ervaring mee met dit product.

Mvg

----------


## muurgedicht

Je kan ook eens kijken op www.snelgewichtaankomen.nl

Groetjes,
Myrthe

----------


## fitvandaag

> Ik ben een meid van 23 jaar en ben 1.70m lang en weeg al een paar jaar 48 kg..Nu ben ik op zoek naar middeltjes om aan te komen. Ik kwam deze volgende namen tegen op internet:
> 
> Wie heeft er ervaring met 1 van de volgende middeltjes?
> 
> 1. Lucovitaal gewichtstoename >http://www.voeljegezond.nl/index.asp...FR2AMAod7ga9FQ
> 
> 2. Body-perfection gewichtstoename> http://www.gezondheidaanhuis.nl/view...ProductID=4771
> 
> 3. Nova Nutria


Aankomen is toch vooral een kwestie van meer calorieen binnenkrijgen dan je verbruikt. Uiteraard het liefst via gezonde voeding. Voedingssupplementen zoals je beschrijft zijn niet nodig.
Een manier om aan te komen is dagelijks bij alles wat wat je eet net iets meer te nemen. Dat hoeft maar heel weinig te zijn, kijk na een week of je wat bent aangekomen, is dat niet zo eet dan de week erna nog iets meer enz.

Wat je eet maakt niet direct zoveel uit, om gezond zwaarder te worden zijn eiwitten/proteine belangrijk, voldoende groente en fruit is ook belangrijk.
Beweging helpt om gezond weefsel en geen vet aan te komen. 

Heb geduld, vele kleine stapjes maken een grootte......

----------

